# Reemplazo para MOSFET AO4468 en motherboard de Compaq CQ40



## Kaberix (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Soy un asiduo lector de este foro desde hace algunos años pues me ha sacado de varios apuros pero nunca me había registrado.

Creo hoy este tema en busca de un poco de ayuda, pues ya he agotado todos mis recursos de información y mi ignorancia en el tema tampoco ayuda mucho.

Hace un par de semanas mi laptop Compaq CQ40-500LA dejó de funcionar. Al presionar el botón de encendido suena el ventilador, pero a los 3 segundos se apaga. Pensando que se trataba de un problema de desolde de chip gráfico (cosa rara pues esto no es usual en las gráficas Intel) busqué el manual con los códigos de LEDs para saber exáctamente a qué me estaba enfrentando. Fue cuando me di cuenta de que ninguno de los LEDs encendía ni parpadeaba. Despues de buscar un rato por google los síntomas y encontrar diagnósticos muy ambiguos me decidí a desarmar la Laptop.

En la Motherboard encontré un CI carbonizado con la serigrafía PQ502 al lado de otro con serigrafía PQ504. Ambos se veían iguales pero quería estar seguro de que se trataba del mismo CI, así que busqué el diagrama de la Motherboard y lo encontré:

http://i50.tinypic.com/mj30hv.jpg

Se trata de un MOSFET AO4468 canal-N de 30V 10.5A (los que vienen en el diagrama son AO4466 pero los que están soldados en la placa son AO4468).

El problema es que no encuentro ese mosfet por donde vivo, así que me di a la tarea de encontrar un reemplazo, pero mis conocimientos en electronica son escasos, así que acudí de nueva cuenta a google. Encontré un link en inglés en donde dice que al buscar un genérico para un mosfet se deben tener en cuenta los siguientes parámetros:

Id - Debe ser igual o mayor al valor original.
Rds(on) - Igual o menor
Idm - Igual o mayor

Y los siguientes parámetros deben permanecer más o menos iguales a los originales:
Vgs(th), Vdss, td(on), trise , tfall , td(off)

Encontré en una casa de electrónica el MOSFET FDS8812NZ Canal-N de 30V 20A y quisiera saber si es seguro reemplazarlo por el AO4468.

Datasheet AO4468 (Original):
http://aosmd.com/pdfs/datasheet/AO4468.pdf

Datasheet FDS8812NZ (Reemplazo):
http://www.rtf-heli.com/files/20ampmosfet.pdf

La mayoría de los parámetros cumplen con lo que encontré en la web en inglés, excepto los tiempos de switcheo:

AO4468: (La tercera columna de der. a izq. es la que muestra los valores típicos)






FDS8812NZ: (La tercera columna de der. a izq. es la que muestra los valores típicos)





¿Es seguro reemplazar por este mosfet? Si lo es ¿bastaría con reemplazar el que está carbonizado o tendría que reemplazar los 2 (PQ502 y PQ504) o los 4 (PQ501, PQ502, PQ503 y PQ504)?

Un saludo a todos y gracias por tomarse el tiempo para leer este tema.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Mar 19, 2013)

Kaberix saludos, si lo puedes utilizar lo que tendrias que ver es si ambos mosfet el la mother trabajan en conjunto es decir si mientras uno esta en on el otro esta en off conmutados por un integrado, si es asi te toca cambiar el otro mosfet para que sean igual ambos y uno no sea mas lento que el otro, asimismo antes de montarlos verifica que no hay corto en las conexiones de lo mother donde van los mosfet.


----------



## Kaberix (Mar 21, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta Eduardo.

Leyendo el Datasheet del CI al que van conectados los mosfet entiendo que estos van a la entrada del controlador síncrono. Mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy básicos, pero despues de investigar un poco me parece que los tiempos de switcheo son escenciales en este tipo de controladores, así que cambiaré tanto PQ502 como PQ504.

Los mantendré informados.


----------

